
50% of millennials would give up right to vote to have student loans forgiven - champagnepapi
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/29/millennials-would-give-up-this-right-to-wipe-out-their-student-loans.html
======
CuriouslyC
Not surprising, given that at the national level gerrymandering and the
electoral college make your vote feel pointless, and deciding who to vote for
at the state and local level is incredibly difficult if you don't want to just
vote on party lines.

Our democracy is broken, we need to fix it.

------
DrScump
What percentage of those polled even bothers to vote _now_?

------
gamechangr
a little misleading -- test group was only 500 people - they would give up the
right to vote for the next 2 elections only.

That makes sense.

I can't see anyone I want to vote for in the next election.

------
sharemywin
That's why it's illegal to buy votes.

